# Knee Pad Decision 2012



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, I've been reading for days reviews and opinions on knee pads and these 4 pads seem to be all neck and neck. I've also researched and read the manufactures sites on these knee pads....still there doesn't seem to be a front runner.
I'd like to hear your opinions and experience with these knee pads.

The type of riding I do is mostly All Mountain, some XC and a very little DH.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey dude my POCs are coming in this friday , so ill be able to give you some insight with them . I have used the Kyle Straights which are im sure similar to the Rage knee pad, if so then i would say prob skip out on those as i had mine fall apart and they started to just fall down my legs .


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I considered most of those, but bought Race Face Ambush pads, because they have velcro and can be put on/off without pulling over the feet.

I followed their fit chart, and initially thought I bought too small, but after a few rides, they are snug without being too tight.


----------



## jason300b (Mar 21, 2007)

I've ridden the Kali Protectives Aazis knee pads for a couple of seasons. They are my favorite. Comfortable enough to wear while I pedal my way to the top. I've also ridden the Poc VPD 2.0 knee (it scratched the back of my knee) and the TLD 54?? knee pads. They were too thin on the side (just spandex-like material) to feel like they would protect the side of my knees in a crash.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

All great feedback! Wonder if the Poc is scratching the back of other people's legs too?


----------



## Boyd and fiends (Apr 20, 2005)

I have the POC Joint VPD Knee Pad (not the long version). They took about two rides to wear in and there was a tiny bit of rubbing behind the knee on the first ride. Now when wearing them I don't feel them at all. I have had a few minor spills in them and they have stayed in place with no slippage at all!

Unfortunately I can't compare them against your other selections, as I have never worn any of your alternatives.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> All great feedback! Wonder if the Poc is scratching the back of other people's legs too?


Yep, I have the long version and they fit very snug, however I'm within the sizing chart for a medium. Pretty uncomfortable on the first ride. Haven't worn them since.
I think it would be an interesting data point to see if there is a correlation between the comfort level and where you are on the size chart (within the 3 sizes)


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I fit a SM Strait and a MD POC.

I find the POCs to be more finicky about ideal strap tension than the KS
The POC were pinching a bit early on, but they have settled down well.
I do find the KS "cozier"... for lack of a better term.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Simplemind........in the Poc mediums where you on the extreme ends of the mediums? Do you think they run large or small? Reason I ask is I measured I'm I'm within a cm of the upper limit on medium.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> Hey Simplemind........in the Poc mediums where you on the extreme ends of the mediums? Do you think they run large or small? Reason I ask is I measured I'm I'm within a cm of the upper limit on medium.


We're basically the same size then.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought the medium size 2.0 poc regulars.. hey fit fine on my calves but above the knee they are a little loose. Comfortable but i haven't had a huge slide on the yet to see how they stay in place.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok so my POCs came in , ordered them in Medium and DAMN they are too tight for me .. I barely could get them on without shoving them up my leg ... From POCs measurement guide , i was a small in the calf but a medium at the knee .. They are super tight right above my knee, so i dunno now. Ill have to order a large and see how those feel .

One thing i noticed about them is that they dont have any type of cut out on the back of the knee, so when you bend your leg it seems like the fabric kind of tightens up and pinches your skin a bit , but that could be cuz they are super tight above my knee cap.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

distro said:


> I bought the medium size 2.0 poc regulars.. hey fit fine on my calves but above the knee they are a little loose. Comfortable but i haven't had a huge slide on the yet to see how they stay in place.


I found that as well, and I had to really cinch up the top strap to keep them up where they should be.



aedubber said:


> Ok so my POCs came in , ordered them in Medium and DAMN they are too tight for me .. I barely could get them on without shoving them up my leg ... From POCs measurement guide , i was a small in the calf but a medium at the knee .. They are super tight right above my knee, so i dunno now. Ill have to order a large and see how those feel .
> I am not sure you should go all the way to a large. I'd bet a Med would do if you indeed measured out for a small. You really don't want a loose fit either.
> 
> One thing i noticed about them is that they dont have any type of cut out on the back of the knee, so when you bend your leg it seems like the fabric kind of tightens up and pinches your skin a bit , but that could be cuz they are super tight above my knee cap.


You're right, they do pinch, at least when they're new.  I'd like to hear from peeps that have worn them a lot and if they loosen up and/or mold to your individual shape.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes i agree about not being loose but these feel like they are cutting my circulation off . Im not a skinny twig , im 5'9'' 200lbs with a muscular build . The material and quality is nice tho , its pretty cool how they mold but if you hit it with a quick force its not soft .

Also the dont have any protection on the sides like the Kyle Straits did .


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought large POC vpd 2.0 extended knee pads and wore them for the first time today. They were a bit loose above the knee, but I think the mediums might be too tight. I guess I have to do more squats etc. to build up my legs.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the VPD 2.0 long knees for DH and they have been great. The VPD does take a couple of minutes to warm up and get soft and comfortable, but once they do they have been flawless. I am wearing the mediums and I fall into the middle of the range.
I have taken a few hard falls and they have worked very well, and they are holding up great after a long season of riding and racing. I do wish they had a bit more padding the inside of the knee for driving the bike through turns, but other than that they have been great and they are the best knee pads I've used.
I also have set of Kali Aazis pads I use for dirt jumping which are also super comfortable. They do tend to shift a bit more than the POCs do during a crash, but other than that I am very happy with them.


----------



## Boyd and fiends (Apr 20, 2005)

I have the medium POC joint VPD knee... I run 38cm circumference for calf and 46cm circumference above the knee (so getting into the large territory for the top measurement). The first few rides were a little tight on the thigh but I was never in extreme discomfort. Since then, they have definitely moulded or loosened up and they are not as tight and are extremely comfortable... I have had them for about three months now.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

You may wanna consider these:

Dainese Oak Pro Knee Guard

Snug fitment. The BOA system is really cool. No gear movement during drops or pedal strokes. Saved my knee from a root confrontation. 

The BOA knob reel never got stuck or hung up on my clothing. I did shatter one knob already, but replacements are available directly from BOA, $3-$4. a pop.


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Fox Launch Pro knee guards. I once fitted a SixSixOne Kyle Strait knee guard. I chose the Launch Pro because it fit better, had ok protection, and was less flashy than the Kyle Strait (am not a fan of stuff with big logos emblazoned on the entire product). Them Launch Pros have saved my knees so many times.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow the Dainese are very very cool with the cable ratchet system!unfortunately you PAY!! Ha ha! But it might be worth the cost style, form, comfort and function!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Boyd and fiends said:


> I have the medium POC joint VPD knee... I run 38cm circumference for calf and 46cm circumference above the knee (so getting into the large territory for the top measurement). The first few rides were a little tight on the thigh but I was never in extreme discomfort. Since then, they have definitely moulded or loosened up and they are not as tight and are extremely comfortable... I have had them for about three months now.


Thank you for the post! Wore mine for a second time and although they're a bit better, still not comfortable...yet. 
One thing that keeps occurring is they start moving down after 5-10 minutes of use. I then have to stop and pull them back up. Maybe I have to really crank the top strap tighter, which seems counter-intuitive since they're already tight.
I'm wondering if it would have been better to get the short knee guard with a separate shin guard. hmmm.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way of stretching them and store them at the same time....stretch them only in the areas that need it?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> I wonder if there is a way of stretching them and store them at the same time....stretch them only in the areas that need it?


Good idea! 
Re: the POC long knee pad, just went on the third ride, and the comfort level "seems" to be better with each successive ride. Not sure if I'm just getting used to them or what, but I'm thinking the size is correct. They don't move rotationally, so that's a good thing. Also, I played with the behind-the-knee strap tension, and that stopped the "sliding down" issue I mentioned. All in all, seems like there is simply a break-in period to go through, and all will be good.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Simplemind......I was just reading at the POC site that VPD is suppose to take sometime and mold its protection to your body contour....so that might be what your noticing in each ride is that the pads are molding themselves to your knee therefore getting more and more comfortable. Be interested in continue to hear your feedback as you break these things in. 
I think I'm gonna try and get a pair...just waiting to the price is right and if someone jumps on here and convinces me otherwise.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't have comfort issues with my poc vpd 2.0 pads (I have the regular ones and not the long ones). It was just the 2nd ride at the beginning the top strap was pinching some.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SummitSurfer said:


> Hey Simplemind......I was just reading at the POC site that VPD is suppose to take sometime and mold its protection to your body contour....


Thanks, I didn't see that, but sounds plausible. I'll update as time goes on.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Fox Launch pad doing good but no one is commenting on it...wonder if that is bad or good?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

All Mountain Next: 661 Kyle Strait vs Fox Launch Pad Pro (updated)

All Mountain Next: 661 Evo Knee VS Fox Launch Pad Pro


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Great reviews! I read both from start to finish! I found it interesting the reviewers talking about sharp rock contact protection.... I would think knee pads would protect much better.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got my size Large POC vp2s in and they feel WAY better on my legs ... They def are a little stiff until your legs warm them up and the material just molds to your legs. Going to try them out in a couple weeks hopefully and see how they hold up while riding.


----------



## Huck N Fell (Jul 6, 2008)

I got the POC 2.0 this past summer as a replacement for my 2 year old 661's that were falling apart on the sides. The new POC's were pinching the back of my knee as some have mentioned. Then I noticed on my Girlfriend's POC knee pads, that are the 2011 model, don't have the lower scrap. So I removed it on my 2.0's and they are perfect now.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Lower "scrape" or did you mean lower strap?


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

i was rocking the kyle straits with 661 evo shins, both size medium, knees fit perfect and were super comfortable until they started rubbing the top of my knee cap so i started applying a little Body Glide before sliding them on and problem solved. for the shin guards the straps were always a bit on the long side, but worked. now both pads are just falling apart.

i was able to find a shop to try the POC knees at least and the large was the ticket. with that in mind i ordered mediums for the shins, and both fit perfect. might be able to get a ride in on them this weekend.


----------



## Huck N Fell (Jul 6, 2008)

SummitSurfer said:


> Lower "scrape" or did you mean lower strap?


Crap! Meant to type strap!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Der Juicen said:


> i was rocking the kyle straits with 661 evo shins, both size medium, knees fit perfect and were super comfortable until they started rubbing the top of my knee cap so i started applying a little Body Glide before sliding them on and problem solved. for the shin guards the straps were always a bit on the long side, but worked. now both pads are just falling apart.
> 
> i was able to find a shop to try the POC knees at least and the large was the ticket. with that in mind i ordered mediums for the shins, and both fit perfect. might be able to get a ride in on them this weekend.


:thumbsup: Good stuff buddy .. I noticed the mediums fit fine around my shins but were too tight for my upper part of my legs , the Large still fit nice and tight around the shins and perfect on the knee/upper thigh area.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is an update on my experience with the POC Long Kneepads: In a nutshell, yes they do "bed in", conform to your knee shape, and are quite protective (a couple real of test cases). However, they are very HOT! Yes, maybe because they are long, but I think mainly because there are two layers of full cover stretch fabric on the back. They might be the perfect pad if the back was "opened up" behind the knee and calf, like several other guards. Once I find a replacement set, I may take scissors to them for a " cooling modification". One other issue I have is the removable calf strap. For my med size it's too short. I'm on the high side of the medium size, and can barely get it to stretch to the locking velcro. If I don't use the strap, the pad can slide down after a few miles, so it is necessary for proper function.

So now, I'm looking for a short knee pad that vents well and stays put. Don't want a bulky, DH type, just the soft, low profile type. I've ordered the G-Form shin guards for the lower section, so I need a smallish knee pad (didn't like the G-Form knee).

The NukeProof's look good with the open back, as well as the Troy Lee's. Ideas welcome.


----------



## frenna (Nov 15, 2012)

i use the kali aazis. in my eyes they are the best knee pads i ever used:thumbsup:


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

frenna said:


> i use the kali aazis. in my eyes they are the best knee pads i ever used:thumbsup:


Any heat related issues? Here is a quote from Bike Radar "They run as cool as pads of this size can be expected to and seem to trap less moisture than some, but they're _*still not really the best thing for long days in the saddle*_. Look towards completely soft and much thinner, if less protective pads for that. ", which is why I'm asking.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha ha....the results of the poll is hilarious....they are all dead even.
Ha ha


----------

